# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات متنوعة

## أحمد البكري

الفرج بعد الشدة

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...d-alsheda1.zip


https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...d-alsheda2.zip



الكتاب - سيبويه

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...ab-sebawah.zip




المجروحين - ابن حبان

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...n-ibn-7ban.zip



الكنى والاسماء - الحاكم

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...-alhakem-2.zip




السنن الكبرى - النسائي

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...saee-kobry.zip



الشمائل - الترمذي

https://ia601208.us.archive.org/25/i...l-termethe.zip



آداب النفوس - الآجري

https://ia701209.us.archive.org/23/i...os-alajori.zip




الايمان - أبو عبيد

https://ia701209.us.archive.org/23/i...abo-3obiad.zip



الأحاديث العشريات - ابن حجر العسقلاني

https://ia600704.us.archive.org/16/i...a-ebnhajar.zip




الخصال المكفرة للذنوب- ابن حجر

https://ia600704.us.archive.org/16/i...era-lthnob.zip



مسائل لطيفة في حل مشكلات - ابن حجر

https://ia600704.us.archive.org/16/i...selalatifa.zip




نبذة لطيفة عن أحوال الميت - ابن حجر



https://ia600704.us.archive.org/16/i...a-ebnhajar.zip



جزء في حديث : أولى الناس بي أكثرهم صلاة عليّ - ابن حجر


https://ia600704.us.archive.org/16/i...m-alesalat.zip



الاربعين - ابن عساكر

https://ia700702.us.archive.org/17/i...-ibnasaker.zip





المسائل التي عليها الإمام أحمد بن حنبل

https://ia700702.us.archive.org/17/i...liha-ahmad.zip





أسئلة الحاكم للدارقطني



https://ia700702.us.archive.org/17/i...lldarqotny.zip




أسئلة ابن أبي شيبة للمديني


https://ia700702.us.archive.org/17/i...a-llmadiny.zip


ألفية غريب القرآن - العراقي

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...an-aliraqi.zip



المفردات الامام مسلم


https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...dat-moslem.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

المختصر في الكنى - اختصار لكتاب الكنى للحاكم - اختصره الذهبي


https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...na-thahbee.zip


القدر - الفريابي

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...r-feryabee.zip


القول المعروف في أحاديث فضل المعروف

مرعي الكرمي

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...roof-karme.zip



الرهص والوقص لمستحل الرقص - إبراهيم الحلبي

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...wa-alwaqs1.zip
https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...wa-alwaqs2.zip


الرواة الربع عشرة

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...arb2-2ashr.zip


الطبقات للامام مسلم


https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...qat-moslem.zip


المُجَرِّد في أسماء رجال كتاب سنن ابن ماجه كلهم سوى من أخرج له عنهم في أحد الصحيحين - الذهبي بخطه

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...a-thahabee.zip


التثبت والتبيين لابن عبد الهادي

https://ia700300.us.archive.org/9/it...a-altabeen.zip


اللؤلؤ المرصوع - القاوجي


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...so3-alqaje.zip



صب العذاب- الآلوسي


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...thab-alosi.zip


صريح السنة - الطبري


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...ona-tabare.zip




شروط الآئمة الخمسة - الحازمي


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...sa-alhazmi.zip


شرح معاني الآثار - الطحاوي


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...har-tahawe.zip





طوالات الأخبار - المديني الأصبهاني

https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...r-almadene.zip



طرق حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحائط- الضياء المقدسي


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/5/it...aed-aldeaa.zip




المقنع في معرفة مرسوم المصاحف - الداني


https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...3-aldanee1.zip

https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...3-aldanee2.zip


الكامل - ابن عدي


https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...-2/kamel-1.zip


تاريخ دمشق - ابن عساكر

https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...k-demashq1.zip

https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...k-demashq2.zip

https://ia700208.us.archive.org/17/i...k-demashq3.zip


عيون الأخبار - ابن قتيبة الدينوري

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...r-denawari.zip

التوابون - ابن قدامة

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...ben-qudama.zip


أمالي أبي موسى المديني

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...a-almadene.zip



مختصر أسماء الصحابة - ابن فهد



https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...a-ben-fahd.zip



الروايتان للفراء

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...en-aboy3la.zip



المقنع في الحفظ - الموصلي

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...h-almosely.zip



الفرق بين الحياة المستقرة والمستمرة وحياة عيش المذبوح- ابن العماد الشافعي


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...en-alhayat.zip

 فضل الكلاب 

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...dl-alkelab.zip

 فضائل الجهاد 

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...l-al-jehad.zip


 فوائد الهنائي

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...d-alhonaee.zip


 فوائد الليث بن سعد

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...th-bensa3d.zip


كرامات الأولياء - اللالكائي

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...aa-lalkaee.zip


 كشف الغمة - اللالكائي

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...a-lalkayee.zip


البسملة - الذهبي


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...a-thahabee.zip


 مختصر كتاب الروح- ابن روكين

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...ben-rokain.zip


مختصر أحاديث الأحكام - ابن المبرد

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...e-almobred.zip



مساويء الأخلاق- الخرائطي


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...ak-karaeti.zip



 قلائد المرجان


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...d-almorjan.zip



شواذ القراءة

https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...aa-kermani.zip


شرح الترمذي - ابن رجب


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...-ben-rajab.zip


sonan-alathran.zip سنن


https://ia600601.us.archive.org/5/it...n-alathran.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

الرباعي  (حديث)- الأزدي 

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...3ee-alzdee.zip


المقنع عن الحفظ - الموصلي

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...h-almosely.zip



فتاوى - ابن الصلاح

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...-ebn-salah.zip


فضائل الأعمال

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...el-ala3mal.zip



فردوس

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...s-alakhyar.zip


غريب الحديث - ابن سلام

https://ia701201.us.archive.org/31/i...h-bensalam.zip



الحجة في بيان المحجة - قوام السنة الاصبهاني

https://ia601206.us.archive.org/20/i...-almahaja1.zip

https://ia601206.us.archive.org/20/i...-almahaja2.zip


المحجة في سير الدلجة - ابن رجب الحنبلي

https://ia600300.us.archive.org/9/it...a-ebnrajab.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

ناصر الدين على القوم الكافري مختصر من كتاب "رحلة الشهاب"







http://archive.org/download/makhtot_200/NaserDine.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

صحيح البخاري





http://archive.org/download/BukhariM...i-complete.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

نشر البنود على مراقي السعود - مخطوط






http://archive.org/download/Nashr_Bu...ud_Makhtut.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى - القاضي عياض - مخطوط



http://archive.org/download/AlshifaM...fa_Makhtut.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط
نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري

http://archive.org/details/najahulqari

مخطوط تهذيب التهذيب

ابن حجر العسقلاني
مخطوطات برينستون

http://archive.org/download/ttahdhib/ttahdhib.pdf


عمدة الإثبات في الاتصال بالفهارس والأثبات.

تصنيف: أبي عبد الله محمد المكي ابن عزوز.
مصدر المخطوط: المكتبة الكتانية لصاحبها سيدي محمد عبد الحي الكتاني الفاسي.



http://archive.org/download/al-ithbat/oumdat.pdf


مخطوط: السلسبيل المعين في الطرائق الأربعين.
تصنيف: محمد بن علي السنوسي الخطابي الحسني الإدريسي المستغانمي.
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الجامعية - المملكة العربية السعودية



http://archive.org/download/al-salss...asSanoussi.pdf



المحلى - ابن حزم الظاهري 


ملف pdf
https://ia601606.us.archive.org/29/i...lmo7la-2-3.pdf

ملف djvu
https://ia601606.us.archive.org/29/i...mo7la-2-3.djvu


جواهر الإكليل في نظم مختصر الشيخ خليل.

- تصنيف: خليفة بن حسن الأقماري السوفي
- مادية المخطوط: نسخة جيّدة مبتورة الآخر، تنقصها بعض الأوراق.
- مصدر المخطوط: خزانة الشيخ الموهوب أولحبيب للمخطوطات بجاية - الجزائر.

http://archive.org/download/jawahir..../Al-Aqmari.pdf


مخطوط شرح أكمل الدين البابرتي على مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية للصغاني





http://archive.org/download/shmashariq/shmashariq.pdf


شرح سالم السنهوري على مختصر خليل


https://ia700703.us.archive.org/9/it...lem_Khalil.zip


http://archive.org/download/Sharh_Sanhory/Sanhory.pdf






مخطوط سنن الترمذي نسخة الكروخي


http://archive.org/download/sunantir...ntirmidhik.pdf



مخطوط "معجم في شرح الألفاظ الغريبة الواردة في كتاب الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن"
تصنيف :  عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن مخلوف الثعالبي



http://archive.org/download/muajam.a...hir/muajam.pdf



سنن أبي داود ومراسيله ورسالته وتسمية الشيوخ


http://archive.org/download/sunanabi...anabidawud.pdf


الفوائد الحسان العوالي المنتقاة من الأمالي - مخطوط

المؤلف: أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران المعدل

المتوفي: 415 هـ

رواية: الرئيس أبي عبد الله القاسم بن الفضل الثقفي

مصدر المخطوط: مجاميع المدرسة العمرية، الموجودة في المكتبة الظاهرية

رقم المجموع: 3755 عام [مجاميع 18]

رقم المخطوط في المجموع: 22

عدد أوراق المخطوط: 19 (272 - 290)

نسخ: مكتبة أحمد الخضري



http://archive.org/download/fahiibbs...-IbnBshran.pdf


مخطوط الدقائق في الفقه الشافعي لأبي زرعة العراقي



http://archive.org/download/mahamili-dakak/tankeeh.pdf


تراجم الأعيان من أبناء الزمان

المؤلف: حسن بن محمد البوريني

التاريخ المقترن باسم المؤلف: 1024هـ 

الوصف: نسخة حديثة، خطها رقعة حديث، كتبت على ورق مسطر، عن نسخة بدار الكتب المصرية برقم 9534.

الوصف المادي: 522ق، 16س؛ 19 × 33 سم

https://ia600309.us.archive.org/28/i...jem_alzman.zip



منقول من أرشيف

----------


## أحمد البكري

تصريف العزي للزنجاني



http://archive.org/download/mkh-tsre...njani-6905.pdf



طرة محنض بابا على عقود الجمان - مخطوط



http://archive.org/download/TorratMa...rratMahnad.pdf


مخطوط جزء من شرح الفاكهاني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني

http://archive.org/download/fakihani/fakihani.pdf

http://archive.org/stream/fakihani/fakihani.djvu

الجامع الأزهر في حديث النبي الأنور - المناوي

 - 3 مجلدات - مخطوط - تصوير المركز العربي للبحث والنشر







http://archive.org/download/gamie_azhr/gazhr3.pdf
http://archive.org/download/gamie_azhr/gazhr2.pdf
http://archive.org/download/gamie_azhr/gazhr1.pdf

----------


## عالي السند

جزاااك الله خيرا على هذه التحف

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع يحوي 12 عنوانا





http://archive.org/download/Makhtota...htotah2484.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية







http://www.wdl.org/ar/item/2996/zoom...centerY=0.6837

----------


## أحمد البكري

تفتيش المطالعة بين التفتازاني والجرجاني








http://content.wdl.org/2975/service/2975.pdf


الفن الثانى: في علم البيان
http://content.wdl.org/2978/service/2978.pdf



مقتطفات من الكليات



http://content.wdl.org/2979/service/2979.pdf


تعليقات على تلخيص المفتاح



http://content.wdl.org/2980/service/2980.pdf



في القياس الخلفي والعكسي
الآمدي



http://content.wdl.org/2981/service/2981.pdf


رسالة في أسامي الكتب

الآمدي

http://content.wdl.org/2983/service/2983.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

في شرح الوقاية

تاج الشريعة





وقد تم نسخ هذا العمل على يد حسن بن محمود في 1588 (996هـ

http://content.wdl.org/2988/service/2988.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

تلخيص المفتاح مع المسالك
للتحميل:
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...ent=0;size=100

معطيات عن المخطوط:

http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/006813656

----------


## أحمد البكري

تلخيص المفتاح

تم الفراغ من نسخه عام 884هجـ

للتحميل:
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...ent=0;size=100

معطيات عن المخطوط:
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?i...iew=1up;seq=50

----------


## أحمد البكري

عذرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

المختصر في علم المعاني والبيان - التفتازاني

للتحميل:
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...ent=0;size=100




معلومات عن المخطوط:
http://www.lib.umich.edu/islamic/archives/3567

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية التنقيح

الحجاوي

http://verzend.be/kr7nzdrpo8cu/7ashi...nqi7_.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=315983\

مخطوط: الأجوبة الجلية لدحض الدعوات النصرانية - محمد بن علي بن عبد الرحمن الطيبي الدمشقي


http://verzend.be/wscnh6rpnd0t/alajw...aniyh.rar.html







رقم الحفظ: 889(1)
الفن: أصول الدين
العنوان: الأجوبة الجلية لدحض الدعوات النصرانية (ضمن مجموع)
المؤلف: محمد بن علي بن عبد الرحمن الطيبي الدمشقي
تاريخ وفاته: 1179هـ
شهرته: الطيبي
لغة المخطوط: عربي
تاريخ النسخ: ق13هـ تقديراًً/ 18م
نوع الخط: نسخ معتاد
عدد الأوراق: 83ق (ق1 ـ 83)
المقاس: 21.5 ×16سم
عدد الأسطر: 18س
بداية المخطوط: 
صورة المكتوب من أبو أبراهام:
من بعد تقديم أشواقي أعرض أنَّ في أبرك وقت قد وصلني مكتوبكم السامي مصحوباً بالكتاب المتسامي المسمى البحث الصريح في أيما هو الدين الصحيح ...
نهاية المخطوط: 
... والنص والنتيجة من هذا جميعه أن هذه العشرة ضوابط التي شرحتها من كتابيك، هي التي قادتني أن أكون مسلماً مؤمناً، وأحوجتني وألزمتني بأن أقول بأعلى صوتي أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه الكرام أجمعين آمين
المراجع: 
إيضاح المكنون:1/26، وهدية العارفين 2 / 335
بيانات أخرى: 
نسخة حسنة، رؤوس الفقرات وبعض الكلمات بالحمرة، بالهوامش حواشي وشروح حتى الحاشية رقم 61 وهذه الأجوبة هي أجوبة لأربع وسبعين سؤالاً ثم شرح للثلاث شهادات الواردات بها ثم صورة التشكر من أبي أبراهام إلى جناب الشيخ ضمن مجموع مجلد بجلد يناسب عصر المخطوط.

----------


## أحمد البكري

ألفية العراقي في غريب القرآن

http://verzend.be/onk9ld384447/alfiy...eraqi.rar.html


من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله تعالى خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=316042
رقم الحفظ: 3475
الفن: تفسير
العنوان: ألفية العراقي في غريب القرآن
عنوان آخر: منظومة عزيز ألفاظ القرآن.
المؤلف: العراقي، أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن
تاريخ وفاته: 806هـ
شهرته: الحافظ العراقي
لغة المخطوط: عربي
اسم الناسخ: مصطفى حنفي البلغياوي الشافعي
تاريخ النسخ: 13ق
نوع الخط: نسخ
عدد الأجزاء: 1
عدد الأوراق: 26
عدد الأسطر: 21
بداية المخطوط: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله أتم الحمد ... على أيادٍ عظمت عن عد
وبعد فالعبد نوى أن ينظما ... غريب ألفاظ عظما
نهاية المخطوط: 
مصليًا على نبي الرحمة :: فهو شفيعي وهي وسيلتي
المراجع: 
الأعلام:3/344
بيانات أخرى: 
نسخة تامة ، كتبت بالمداد الأسود والكلمات الهامة والعناوين بالمداد الأحمر ، عليها تعليقات يسيرة بالهامش ، وتشتمل على تقييد تملك لشخص يدعى محمد عطا المالكي ، وقد جاء على لسان الناسخ في نهايتها ما يفيد أن المخطوط الذي بين أيدينا نسخ عن نسخة مؤرخة بتاريخ 10جمادى الأولى سنة 1270هـ ولم يذكر لنا تاريخ نسختنا هذه .

----------


## أحمد البكري

رفع الشبهة والغرر عمن يحتج على فعل المعاصي بالقدر

 لمرعي بن يوسف الكرمي الحنبلي (ت 1033هـ)


http://verzend.be/vyy9w8q55vqz/rf3_a...ghrre.rar.html


من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله تعالى خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=315994


هذه الرسالة والتي تليها لم تفهرس ضمن الرسالة الأولى 4421 لابن العراقي ولعلها سقطت سهوا من الأخوة المفهرسين في الشركة. لذا أقوم الآن بفهرستها على عجل.
رقم الحفظ: 4421/ 2 
الفن: أصول الدين
العنوان: رفع الشبهة والغرر عمن يحتج على فعل المعاصي بالقدر.
المؤلف: مرعي بن يوسف بن أبي بكر الكرمي
تاريخ وفاته: 1033هـ/1623م
شهرته: الكرمي
لغة المخطوط: عربي
تاريخ النسخ: ق 12 هجري تقديرا.
تاريخ التأليف: بعد العشاء الآخر ليلة النصف من رجب سنة 1032هـ.
نوع الخط: نسخي
عدد الأوراق: 22 ق
عدد الأسطر: 23 س
بداية المخطوط: 
الحمد لله ذي الحلم والفضل والحكم والفصل الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى الحكم العدل ومن يؤمن بالله يهدي قلبه...
نهاية المخطوط: 
...والعبادة تجمع غاية الحب وغاية الذل له سبحانه رزقنا الله تعالى ذلك وثبتنا عليه آمين.
المراجع: 
معجم المؤلفين 12/ 218؛ هدية العارفين 2/ 426؛ خلاصة الأثر 4/ 358؛ الأعلام 7/ 203؛ مداخل المؤلفين 512
بيانات الطبع والنشر: 
مطبوع.
بيانات أخرى: 
نسخة كاملة، كتبت بمداد أسود وبعض العبارات بالأحمر، الرسالة التي قبلها والتي بعدها ليست من جنسها لا ورقا ولا حبرا، وجاء في صفحة العنوان أن يليها عدة رسائل ولكن يبدو أنها منتزعة من مجموع فيها الرسائل الآتية:
ـ لمحة المختطف في الفرق بين الطلاق والحلف لابن تيمية.
ـ اللفظ الموطأ في بيان الصلاة الوسطى للشيخ مرعي.
ـ الأحاديث الموضوعة للشيخ مرعي.
ـ رسالة في الكتابة والقلم تأليف الشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي.
ـ البراهين الواضحة في أن العمر يزيد وينقص للشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي.
ـ الأسئلة القدسية في الأجوبة النحوية للشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي.
ـ رسالة في المصافحة.
ـ في مد الألف.
ـ رسالة الفراسة للشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي.
ـ رسالة لقاضي الشام رحمة الله أفندي من الشيخ عبد الباقي الحنبلي.
ـ رسالة في اتخاذ اليهود والنصارى وتقدمهم على المسلمين.
ـ قطعة من شرح غرامي صحيح.
ـ مختصر في الأصول محتوي على مسائل تحرير المهول وتهذيب علم الأصول جمع الشيح العلامة علاء الدين المرداوي الحنبلي.
ـ الفقه الأكبر للإمام الواعظ أبو حنيفة الأقدم.
ـ شرح شواهد القطر.

----------


## أحمد البكري

إجازة من إبراهيم البروسوي إلى مصطفى رفعت

http://verzend.be/9wfaxww6k3eq/ejazh.rar.html


رقم الحفظ: 2002
الفن: قراءات.
العنوان: إجازة من إبراهيم البروسوي إلى مصطفى رفعت.
المجيز: حافظ إبراهيم بن حسن البروسوي
المجاز: مصطفى رفعت أفندي بن عثمان أفندي السفريحصاري المعروف بقرة واعظ.
لغة المخطوط: عربي
اسم المنمق: سعد الدين البرسوي
تاريخ النسخ:27 /رجب/ 1275هـ / 1858 م
نوع الخط: نسخ مجود ومشكول
عدد الأوراق: 6ق
المقاس: 17 × 11.5 سم
عدد الأسطر: 11س
بداية المخطوط: 
الحمد لله الذي أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف تيسيراً والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد الذي أرسله الله تعالى إلى كافة الأنام بشيراً ونذيراً ... وبعد فقد التمس مني الأخ الصالح ... السيد مصطفى رفعت أفندي بن عثمان أفندي السفريحصاري
نهاية المخطوط: 
... وأظله يوم الجمع في زمرة الأبرار ، وأسكنه في الجنة أحسن الدار آمين يا رب العالمين ، وقد وقع هذه الإجازة في شهر رجب المرجب .
المراجع: 
المخطوطة نفسها
بيانات أخرى: 
نسخة متحفية مجدولة ومذهبة بالصفحة الأولى والأخيرة منها ترويسية مزخرفة بزخارف نباتية وهندسية ملونة متناسقة ومنسجمة ومذهبة ، كتب المتن بالمداد الأسود داخل أطر مذهبة وملونة ، والفواصل عبارة عن دوائر مذهبة .












المصدر:

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=315956

----------


## أحمد البكري

المقدمة الغزنوية في الفقه









http://archive.org/download/almiraj0...iraj00unse.pdf



مغني الغلام بشرح ديباجة القطر لابن هشام 

سبط الطيبي
تاريخ النسخ: 1271هجـ




http://archive.org/download/nisbahal...almu00unse.pdf



ج2 من:
الاختيار شرح المختار في فقه الحنفية





http://archive.org/download/alikhtiy...shar00unse.pdf

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://archive.org/download/altaysir...arha00unse.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

أعلام النبوة 

تصنيف: أبي الحسن علي بن محمد حبيب الماوردي 
يرويه عنه: أبو بكر المبارك بن فاخر بن يعقوب النحوي (ابن الدباس) و شجاع بن فارس السهرودي
يرويه عنهما : سيف الدين يحيى بن إبراهيم بن أحمد السلماسي







http://archive.org/download/alamalna...awah00unse.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

حلية الأبرار وشعار الأخيار في تلخيص الدعوات والأذكار

النووي

تم النسخ يوم الأربعاء 16 رمضان 808 هجـ

----------


## أحمد البكري

عذرا لم أستطيع تعديل المشاركة أعلاه 

تاريخ النسخ يوم الجمعة 16 رمضان 808 ه

رابط التحميل:
http://archive.org/download/haliyata...arwa00unse.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

القلادة الجوهرية شرح الدرة البهية للعمريطي 

أحمد بن حجازي الفشني









http://archive.org/download/aldurral...yaha00unse.pdf



شرح نزهة النظار في علم الغبار







http://archive.org/download/almuqadd...algh00unse.pdf


كتاب تاريخ الصحابة ومناقب الصالحين

عبد الوهاب الشعراني







http://archive.org/download/sharhala...iy00unse_0.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مراح الأرواح ورسالة في الصرف و الأمثلة المختلفة

140 ص

http://www.sendmyway.com/p175juxgyr7g
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/ZtYp8rtE/mra7_alarwa7.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/1brakdfcyzrt
أو
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|84...31B2782C85ACA8
أو
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zAsbrmZn/mra7_alarwa7.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/01ybze7f...arwa7.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع













http://verzend.be/u6q5d57ohh9t/mdp.39015079131275.39015079131  275.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع

1. شرح لامية العجم - بحرق الحضرمي
2. عنوان الأدب شرح لامية العرب
3. نشر العلم بشرح لامية العجم

http://verzend.be/m69eb36jgcul/shr7_...al3rb.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي 
(جزء عمَّ)
37 ورقة

http://verzend.be/hs9zk4btwt86/tfsyr..._3mma.rar.html

tfsyr elbydey 7ashiyh 3la juzaa 3mma.rar -  9.7 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

الاشارة إلى سيرة المصطفى والذين بعده من الخلفا

مغلطاي

​sirt almusstfa w alkhulfaa.rar -  26.6 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

جمع الجيوش والدساكر على ابن عساكر

ابن عبد الهادي المبرد

jm3 aljiyosh w a dsaker 3la ibn 3saker.rar -  32.1 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

ايقاظ الهالكين - البركوي






200708260021000374.rar -  2.9 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

حفظ العمر

ابن الجوزي

200705200021000308.rar -  6.0 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح تلخيص المفتاح

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/8s5MXik/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختصر في العروض

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/3AmjVsk/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

تعليق الفرائد شرح تسهيل الفوائد - الدماميني



http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/32t43tk/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

تفسير سورة البقرة وسورة يس 
(المخطوط ناقص)




http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/57lssxk/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الآجرومية وشرح الرحبية

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/6jst3yk/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

*الكوثر الثجاج في كف الظمئ المحتاج

عمر بن عبد العزيز الكرسيفي (ت 1214هـ)
*​http://temp-share.com/show/2gFH324o8

المصدر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=318438

----------


## أحمد البكري

المنسكبات في علم الذكاة

محمد العربي بن يوسف بن محمد، العربي الفاسي

http://temp-share.com/show/dPf3U3iNW

----------


## أحمد البكري

من طبقات الشافعية لـ تقي الدين بن قاضي شهبة
و
طبقات المحدثين
و
فصل في تقديم مذهب ابي حنيفة النعمان فى الجملة على ساير فقهاء الأمصار

[URL=http://verzend.be/y2jufcymxb2c/mjmo3_7_f_tt.rar.html]mjmo3 7 f tt.rar -  6.6 MB[/URLac]









\


المصدر:

http://www.refaiya.uni-leipzig.de/re...lamhs_00006707

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الملوك

الرازي

tu7ft almolok.rar -  5.5 MB



هارفارد



http://pds.lib.harvard.edu/pds/view/...tThumbnails=no

----------


## أحمد البكري

قصائد لحسان

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-4.pdf




مخطوط: الرهص والوقص لمستحل الرقص

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind21180-30.pdf


*قصيدة في الخيل - بكتيت الشقيري

*http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15876-2.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

قصائد للنابغة الذبياني

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-2.pdf




لامية العرب- الشنفرى

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-3.pdf




قصائد للقيط بن يعمر

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-6.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

بائية ذي الرمة

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-8.pdf

قصائد للنابغة الجعدي وعمر بن أبي ربيعة

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-9.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

من شعر محمد النميري
ومن أشعار الحماسة

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-10.pdf



قصيدة يتيمة - لا يُعرف قائلها
وقصيدة لعمر بن أبي ربيعة

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-11.pdf






شرح بانت سعاد - الخطيب التبريزي

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind15708-12.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة نسبة الجمع [صرف] - ابن كمال باشا

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind8707-52.pdf



رسالة في الصرف

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind20475-2.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الثبوت في ضبط ألفاظ القنوت - السيوطي

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind505-2.pdf



شرح الأمثلة المختلفة - مصطفى السروري
[ناقص]
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1960-14.pdf





رسالة في التصريف [ناقصة]

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind2310-2.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

*شرح الأمثلة المختلفة - مصطفى السروري
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind4794.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة لعبد الرحمن الكزبري
رسالة في الذب عن ابن تيمية - ولي الله بن عبد الرحيم الدهلوي

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1501-7.pdf




تجريد التوحيد - المقريزي

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1501-1.pdf

الدر النضيد في اثبات كلمة التوحيد - الشوكاني

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1501-2.pdf

أجوبة عن أسئلة في التوحيد - الشوكاني [ناقص]

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1501-3.pdf


مسألة في القرآن - ابن تيمية

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1501-5.pdf

----------

